# I'm stuck - what now



## robertr (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm obviously doing something wrong - but can't see the answer. I thought I'd have a try with some of the plugins -the new Tim Armes one. 
I've installed Image magic
Downloaded and unzip Tim Armes file
Copy and pasted the extract into a new folder under Lightroom plugins
I' ve then tried to add it as a plugin using the plugin manager - but that's as far as I get. Plugin Manger can't find a file it wants to import/save.
Please could somebody point me in the right direction.
Thank you,
Robert


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm sure someone with experience with that plug in and windows will be along shortly Robert.:roll:


----------



## robertr (Aug 31, 2008)

*Thanks Geoff - found the answer*

I needed to click 'add to plugin' - not 'open' after I navigated to the plugin file I created.
Off to have a play with it!
Robert


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Aug 31, 2008)

Funny how often that option works - trying to solve it ourselves!!!:lol::lol::lol::cheesy::cheesy:

Congratulations......


----------

